# Cock Fight at My Place, Graphic Sure to Offend Pics Included



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO9n_88rNGk

 Cockfighting has gotten such a bad rap in the press right recently.

 Just to show ya it's not to bad, I staged a fight at my house this afternoon.

 Now I know I've pissed a lot of ya off recently, and I won't apologize for it. So get over it and get ready to po'ed again.

                                                                           Till then, Pat


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 28, 2010)

The face off.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 28, 2010)

Ever wonder where the expresion "Runs away like a chicken" comes from. Wonder know more.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 28, 2010)

The attack.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 28, 2010)

Won't be long now.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 28, 2010)

And we have a new champion cock now, plus it's fried chicken for supper.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 28, 2010)

If the loser ain't all dead yet, I'd like to take him in and nurse him back, and get him trained up for a re-match..


----------



## PrivyProwler (Mar 28, 2010)

If I were you I would keep a low profile on this type of criminal activity. If these pics. get in the hands of the law you could be looking at some hard time. Anyhow good luck with any up coming events, and always bid on the under dog. The odds will pay alot better.


----------



## Clam (Mar 28, 2010)

I have $20 on the yellow one.......


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> The face off.


 
 My moneys on the right one, because he has to be a killer if he has had that wind up key in his side all his life.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh the horror... The HORROR!

 I think steroid testing is in order, just to be fair.


----------



## Just Dig it (Mar 29, 2010)

You Never Cease To amaze Osia...You should change the title of the thread to..This THread Has Been Removed


----------

